# Breather Assembly Replacement on Craftsman ELS725 24 HP Twin Engine



## BlooBoyd (Jul 22, 2021)

I am getting ready to replace the breather assembly on my tractor engine. However, I would like to find out if I need to also apply the sealant. I've spent so much time searching the web to try to find out with no luck. Hopefully you all can help!!

The assembly came with a gasket. Do I just put the assembly unit on the engine with the gasket? OR is it also supposed to have sealant as well with the gasket? If so, what kind of sealant? Will the Permatex Black Adhesive Sealant work or do I need to get specific gasket sealant?

The gasket has a 'sticky' substance already on it, see picture.
Which side goes toward engine?/toward breather assembly?

Also, should I put some 303 on the new breather tube, as well as the other rubber tubes/parts on the engine to extend their life??

Explainer Videos would be nice, if possible or detailed instructions as I am new to engine repair.

Tractor: Craftsman GT5000
Engine: Craftsman ELS725 24 HP

Thanks for ALL your help!!









(Tape over Holes)


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Bloo,

I personally like to use Coppercoat gasket sealer on gaskets. Spray a light coat on each side of the gasket and install it.


----------

